
Ask HN: Which companies have the best api documentation? - xchefhatx
Sooo, I just had to integrate with a pretty crappy api with even worse documentation.<p>In order to be a good tech citizen, I&#x27;d like to offer some examples of companies that have gotten documentation &quot;right&quot; to the vendor I&#x27;m working with.<p>Which companies have particularly great api&#x27;s and accompanying documentation?<p>Please reply with links and reasons ;)
======
beamatronic
A bunch of companies use Swagger/IO Docs for their API docs, which allows you
to enter parameters and actually try it out right there on the page - you can
see the actual http request and response.

When it comes to API docs, my ideal preference is for curl command-line
examples, since that is sort of a universal "least common denominator" that
works anywhere, everyone can understand. It also takes your particular client
out of the equation.

